# Kenpo Kanji



## Emtherion (Jun 11, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone in here might be able to direct me to an authoritative source so that I might identify the KANJI character(s) that mean KENPO.

Regards,
James


----------



## MisterMike (Jun 11, 2004)

It's on the crest.

http://www.americankenpo.com/


----------



## kenpoworks (Jun 11, 2004)

take a look in Mr. Parkers book "Kenpo Karate".


----------



## Emtherion (Jun 11, 2004)

Which crest?  The Parker Patch writing is pretty consistently defined with the following information about the kanji being:  "The Oriental writing - This is a reminder of the originators of the art - the Chinese. It offers respect to them but doesn't denote that we serve them. The Chinese characters on the right say 'Law of the Fist and Empty hand' while the writing on the left - 'Spirit of the Dragon and the Tiger' - are a constant reminder that we should strive to attain a spiritual level and that the physical level is only a stepping Stone or vehicle to reach a higher, spiritual level. " : http://www.kenpokarate.ie/feature_articles/ppatch/

If this is not correct, which character would be for 'kenpo'?  There are eight on the patch.








			
				MisterMike said:
			
		

> It's on the crest.
> 
> http://www.americankenpo.com/


----------



## kenpoworks (Jun 11, 2004)

Look in the book first two characters


----------



## MisterMike (Jun 11, 2004)

Emtherion said:
			
		

> Which crest?  The Parker Patch writing is pretty consistently defined with the following information about the kanji being:  "The Oriental writing - This is a reminder of the originators of the art - the Chinese. It offers respect to them but doesn't denote that we serve them. The Chinese characters on the right say 'Law of the Fist and Empty hand' while the writing on the left - 'Spirit of the Dragon and the Tiger' - are a constant reminder that we should strive to attain a spiritual level and that the physical level is only a stepping Stone or vehicle to reach a higher, spiritual level. " : http://www.kenpokarate.ie/feature_articles/ppatch/
> 
> If this is not correct, which character would be for 'kenpo'?  There are eight on the patch.



The characters on the right mean KENPO KARATE. I assume it is the first two characters read top down.

KENPO = Fist Law
KARATE = Empty Hand

Perhaps someone else will verify...


----------



## kenpoworks (Jun 11, 2004)

The Book


----------



## Emtherion (Jun 11, 2004)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> The Book




More data please.  I do not have the book, else I doubt I would need this forum for the information if it were there.

Do you happen to have a URL that you could share with the details and the kanji clearly identified?


----------



## kenpoworks (Jun 12, 2004)

Take a look in Mr. Parkers book "Kenpo Karate The Law of The Fist and The Empty Hand" on the inside title page, a Japanese friend translated the first two characters as KEN  PO, even though she said it was in old style.
Sorry I was so vague about "The Book" earlier.


----------



## Emtherion (Jun 13, 2004)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> Take a look in Mr. Parkers book "Kenpo Karate The Law of The Fist and The Empty Hand" on the inside title page, a Japanese friend translated the first two characters as KEN  PO, even though she said it was in old style.
> Sorry I was so vague about "The Book" earlier.




I will head to the library to look for that volume.  Thank you.


----------



## MisterMike (Jun 13, 2004)

Isn't it written in CHINESE???


----------



## KenpoDave (Jun 14, 2004)

Emtherion said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone in here might be able to direct me to an authoritative source so that I might identify the KANJI character(s) that mean KENPO.
> 
> Regards,
> James



The FAQ section at Al Tracy's website has it broken down pretty well, and sites an online japanese/english dictionary.

www.tracyskarate.com


----------

